# book shelf



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Our 7 year old grandson Dylan, started reading "chapter" books, and wanted grandpa to carve him a small book shelf.. So did this quick Saturday project... yes.. typos and all.. but fun and little boy approved..


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

WHOA!!!
that is sharp...


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

Somebody's got the coolest Grandpa.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

A+ on that assignment. You passed the grandpa test.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Great job Grampa


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Wonderful


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

WOW! That was a quick Saturday project? No wonder he approved of it.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Great job!! And, helping foster an interest in reading? Even GREATER!!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

You never cease to impress


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Excellent, Scott. Very interesting how you cut through on the back panel.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Didn't think you were old nuff to be a Grandpa. 

Great Job -- one day in the future he will really really appreciate it -------------------- unless you come up with something better.

HJ


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Paul you do terrific work. That is amazing. Coincidentally, my daughter just asked for a bookshelf for my grand daughter...what are you doing this saturday? Good thing my daughter doesn't read our forum or I would be in big trouble.


----------



## delmirj (Jan 10, 2013)

I would be very interested in how you do that. Machine, program, procedure, etc.
I am thinking of getting into NC work.
Dick


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

That's all Scott with his talent and imagination - and a little help from his computer and CNC machine.

HJ


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> Didn't think you were old nuff to be a Grandpa.
> 
> Great Job -- one day in the future he will really really appreciate it -------------------- unless you come up with something better.
> 
> HJ


Yep, 5 grand kids and number 6 in the oven...


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Excellent work which will not only be enjoyed now but foster many great memories.


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

What a great thing for a boy


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

What a reward for a new reader. Encouraging reading is one of the best things anyone can do for a kid, or an adult for that matter. Technology changes so fast that getting a degree only starts you up, after that you've got to read to keep up all life long. Know what they call an engineer who doesn't keep up? A draftsman. And there's a line from a movie that goes something like this, "If you want a degree, go to college. If you want an education, go to the library." Good work grandpa!


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Very nicely done! Grandpas are special people to those little guys.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Dylan's imagination will make that into a HUGE memory, Scott. A monument to Super Gramps!!


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Fantastic job! And one happy little boy I'm betting! :grin:


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

+1 what everybody else said.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I would have loved that as a kid. Wait, who am I kidding? I love it now.


----------

